# Building your pack



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

What's the best way to build an LGD pack?

I know with other breeds of dogs, male-female pairings typically have less issues than trying to pair two of the same sex. Not talking breeders here, just a terminal working pack.

Better to expand with pups?

What is your method? Just throw the pup to the existing pack? Have a particular nurse dog?

Questions for discussion.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Surprised there is no reply's on this.

I dont raise Livestock Guard Dogs, so I'm not versed with their sex compatability. There is at least 1 person very well versed in these dogs, maybe she will post up!
What you did mention does hold true for the dogs I deal with male+ female tend to be less problems compatability wise.
*Since the dog on duties job is to protect the animals against any and all comers does that new dog represent a threat?* _(I think it should for a period of time, or else the dog aint doing his job)_ JMHO, I could be wrong!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

My suggestion would be to give a lot of thought to what your needs are.
I see some people who want several LGDs to protect a few chickens on a couple of acres and some people who want LGDs to protect hooved livestock over thousands of acres.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I have found it hard to bring in ADULT LGDs into the pack. Not impossible, but difficult.

No problem bringing in PUPS. They all seem to be at least tollerant of the pups, and some will mother them. Have had 4-8 month old Male Boz mother a pup like its mother would. Weird to see. 

Adults seem to always be looking for a fight to prove their status. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

MonsterMalak said:


> I have found it hard to bring in ADULT LGDs into the pack. Not impossible, but difficult.
> 
> No problem bringing in PUPS. They all seem to be at least tollerant of the pups, and some will mother them. Have had 4-8 month old Male Boz mother a pup like its mother would. Weird to see.
> 
> ...


 Well it is my view on the adult, add pup thing, any adult that will do more than put a pup in its place, as in to harm them, will be culled. IMHO dogs should be hard able to face anything on the planet to the point of death, but not mean spirited!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I know VERY little about proper LGD husbandry..but am learning.

I had an adult, seasoned Pyr, who was older..and recently added a 4 month old pup. Both are female..the pup is schedualed to be spayed..vet reccomended due to the older pyr's age, to "leave her be"..

The older pyr ignored the new pup for about a week and then gradually accepted her..she is very tolerant..perhaps TOO tolerant at times..but it's worked out well. I noticed them working together yesterday evening, barking at some coyotes howling in the distance. I also notice how they place themselves, in relation to the flock of sheep..

now, if I dont end up going insane from the pup's "puppy-ness" before shes full grown, we will be good to go..


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

wolffeathers said:


> What's the best way to build an LGD pack?
> 
> I know with other breeds of dogs, male-female pairings typically have less issues than trying to pair two of the same sex. Not talking breeders here, just a terminal working pack.
> 
> ...


I think alot is going to depend on the temperament/personality of your existing dogs.
Right now, my group consists of 4 females, ages 5 years down to 2 years, working together and one male pup in training. My females are all different ages and the one major problem I had a few years ago was with sisters (they had to be permanently separated). Some have had issues raising siblings together, some haven't. Again it is going to depend on the personality and temperament of the dogs involved. You usually don't hear of nearly as many problems with male/female pairings.

I cannot bring in adult dogs (the others will view it as a threat), so always bring in pups. After quarantine, the pups are penned within the pasture so that both adult dogs and goats can become familiar with each other and let loose under supervision. 
I have a (possibly) unique problem here in that my adults adore puppies and don't tend to "correct" the pups too often which always leaves it up to me! :hrm: One of my senior does takes care of all potential chasing/playing issues and does a fine job of teaching the dogs respect! :lookout:
Lois


----------



## cantwait (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll add this, never get litter mates. Puppies from two different litters is OK. We made this mistake with Rotties once. It took forever to get a trainer once they found out they were litter mates. Litter mates tend to play rough and it continues as they grow up. They really loved each other and never intended to hurt each other. But there were many trips to the vet. 

I've always had dogs and still do. We read in a book it was a good idea. Afterwards, we read it wasn't. In my experience, don't. Also, it's harder but not impossible to train them.


----------

